# Accessories for newer Guns



## DirtyIrish (May 12, 2006)

I am new to this group so if I am wrong in asking please re-direct thanks
I currently have 2 newer Pistols and would like a little direction on acc. I have the
SW/XD 45acp
SA M&P 40
does anyone know where to get accessories?
I've been to all the gun shows in my area and it is all 2new
any help?
Irish


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, other than holsters and tac lights, that's about all that is out. Probably, any standard tac light that is out should fit on either gun. And, I'm sure there isn't many holsters out for now, but will be for those 2 guns soon.

What other kinda stuff are U looking for?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*A good rail mounted tactical light....*

*....Streamlight TLR-1....all aluminum, 80 lumen LED, waterproof to 30 meters, and a lifetime, no questions asked warranty....at $185.00 list price, worth every penny, and more...can be had for $104.00 from many places with free shipping...Sureliar (I mean fire) and others are sweating bullets with this new entry.*


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

The XD45 will fit in almost any holster made for the XD40 or XD9. I have tried most brands and they work quite well. I carry OWB in a couple of different Galcos and just recently ordered a MAX CON V IWB from Broomeland Leatherworks. I wanted another Milt Sparks Versa Max 2, like I have for my 1911's but there is a 48 week wait and I am just not that patient.

I have the X2 rail mounted flashlight on my XD-45 and the next accessory will be to the sights. I want to change them to Tritium Night Sights. There are several manufacturers that have them. I just have not made my mind up on which I like the best.


----------

